# PPM for Botanicare Pure Blend Pro?



## joseaf

I am using Pure Blend Pro, Botanicare Cal-Mag and Liquid Karma.  When I use the amounts in the chart my plants look burnt.  I am in the flowering mode and my White Rhino is yellow and thin.  Do anyone know the ppm for each stage of using Botanicare?  I am thinking about switching to GH, but I have invested money in the current stuff.

Botianicare website has this information (http://www.americanagritech.com/faq/faq.asp#14

Q:  What should my ppm read during each phase of growth?
A:  It is hard to get true reading when using organic nutrients. When using inorganic salts this is a general ppm guideline: 
Seedlings500 ppmMid Size900 ppmMature1300 ppmFruiting/Flowering1500 ppmAggressive1800 ppm Super Aggressive2400 ppm


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Do you have a meter to test your ppm? What is your source of water (tap, distilled, R.O..) ? What is your ph? I would address these 3 questions first and then make the changes in your nutrients (which you may not have too.)


----------



## joseaf

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Do you have a meter to test your ppm? What is your source of water (tap, distilled, R.O..) ? What is your ph? I would address these 3 questions first and then make the changes in your nutrients (which you may not have too.)


 
I have all the test meters. Ph=5.6, ppm=854, water temp=76F, room temp = 83 with 400w HPS light on. R/O DI water with 2ppm water in container.

The white Rhino is looking thin and ugly.

I want to know how experienced users use this product.


----------



## andy52

i'm sorry,but i've never used anything but GH nutes.i would assume that you start lite and slowly work your way up,as i do with the GH line.i do not think you can go by the feeding schedules on the bottles.i know i go 1/4 strength when starting seedlings and slowly work my way up.i really do not go by the ppm's


----------



## godspeedsuckah

According to the PBPB bottle 45ml per gallon is for aggressive flowering, and I believe 30ml per gallon is typical. I use this in my coco plant and she loves it. I am feeding daily now at 30ml per gallon. I don't use the LK or Calmag so I don't know what that does in conjunction. Do you have some pictures? I keep my closet temp between 75 and 78.


----------



## ShecallshimThor

i use botanicare liquid karma Bloombastic and grozyme for the roots
i do dwc
my seedling took appox 1/4 strength @ 200 ppm
i veg for only 2 weeks @ 300 ppm
transition into flower was half strength @ 700 ppm
early flower was @ 800 ppm
week 4 of flower @1360 ppm
if you read on this site everyone warns to start at 1/4 strength and slowly go up


----------



## ShecallshimThor

i started week five and my ppms are 1600 without burn so far


----------



## CasualGrower

Also, what method of Hydro are ya doing???  If doing DWC, should be a bit lighter in the PPMS...


----------



## punkrocktoker

i use the pro grow,pro bloom,and LK for about 3 years and never had a problem. my water comes out the tap @ 88ppm and 7.9ph.
i have always gone by what the bottle recomends then i ph the solution to 5.5 and leave it alone for a week then mix a fresh batch every 7 days.

i hope that helps.
i still use these products and will continue to do so because i love it, but then again i dont really have any basis for comparision.


----------



## joseaf

Thanks for the input so far. My White Rhino is show some signs of improving since I changed the water and set the ppm to 800.  The 3 additional plants I started in the flowering area look good.
I am doing ebb/flow system.

Here is the picture of the White Rhino.  The new growth tips are curling.







Here is a picture of one of the smaller White Rhino in the same ebb/flow. It looks good so far.  By the way, I went on a 2 week vacation with only the taller White Rhino in the container.  When I returned, the leaves were yellow and curling.


----------



## joseaf




----------

